
Moving a large and old codebase to Python3 - henrik_w
https://medium.com/@boxed/moving-a-large-and-old-codebase-to-python3-33a5a13f8c99
======
ggm
Many of your observations feel like lurking bugs in your py2 which only
exposed because you moved to py3. Others felt like the kind of design decision
you regret irrespective of language binding, like depending on an externally
sourced component from a company with bad customer engagement.

I still struggle with u'string' and use of encode() and decode() in the
presence of input streams from the web which don't identify encoding, are
probably Microsoft isolatin1 and get uplifted into UTF-8

I believe your code would benefit from py3 typing but have no personal
experience of it: I just observe many of your problems felt like weak type
binding problems across boundaries.

